# Which Rules Get Broken Most?



## Mea92 (May 19, 2006)

I was just wondering which rules you think get broken the most on a 'casual' golf game. I was thinking -- failure to mark the ball when lifting, ignoring penalties for hazards and lost balls especially.

Do you tolerate loose rules when playing with a group of friends?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Mea92 said:


> I was just wondering which rules you think get broken the most on a 'casual' golf game. I was thinking -- failure to mark the ball when lifting, ignoring penalties for hazards and lost balls especially.
> 
> Do you tolerate loose rules when playing with a group of friends?


(as long as there is no money on the game) I let my friends do whatever they like, I keep strict scores on my own card, taking all penalties when needed. 

But I would have though that the most commonly broken rule was the one you suggested about marking the ball.


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

Yeah I pretty much let my playing partners do whatever they would like. I am not that strict. 
I play with a lot of golfers that like to take 'mulligans' Wish you could do that legally sometimes. :laugh:


----------



## jag (May 19, 2006)

We stick to the rules, but have our own as well; No gimmes and no 3 iron shots around the green.
A lost ball, however, is only counted as one shot.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

I never play with money but I don't mind if the rules are broken a little in a game with friends. If they over do it though, I'll start to get angry.


----------



## BrandonB (May 12, 2006)

The only things I don't observe are out of bounds.. I'm getting better and better at miraculous shots out of the woods.


----------



## Deep (May 23, 2006)

I ussually go with friends, so we play with loose rules. Although when we do play for money we play by strict rules, so no one says anythings about technicallities.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

Smartest way. I would prefer if my friends played with strict rules all the time, but they are my friends, so I won't get angry if they break a rile or 2, especially if they are a beginner.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I like to keep as strictly to the rules as possible, but do bend them a bit just to keep the game moving.

Just things like if you lose a ball, instead of walking bcck and rehitting it, we will just take a drop. I think among social golfers that would have to be one of the most broken rules, mainly because a lot of people don't even know of it.


----------



## canadian_husker (Apr 24, 2006)

jag said:


> We stick to the rules, but have our own as well; No gimmes and no 3 iron shots around the green.
> A lost ball, however, is only counted as one shot.


can you explain what you mean here? are you saying you're not allowed to use your 3 iron around the green? isn't it a club just like any other in your bag?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

canadian_husker said:


> can you explain what you mean here? are you saying you're not allowed to use your 3 iron around the green? isn't it a club just like any other in your bag?


If you wanted to you can use your driver to putt or chip with, I dont understand this part about the 3 iron.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

I would also say that marking the ball is what is abused the most when I am playing.


----------



## canadian_husker (Apr 24, 2006)

bigboy said:


> I would also say that marking the ball is what is abused the most when I am playing.



if i am picking up my ball to clean it off then i'll mark it, but if i am just going to turn it over to line it up what's the point of marking it if you're just out playing with your buddies


----------



## Wheelerm (May 26, 2006)

Yeah marking the ball seems to be a bit of a no go for me. At Highworth Golf club they have this Par 3 that says people mark all balls once on the green then let others tee off, does that account for your local par threes? just wondering


----------



## BelAirSteve (May 31, 2006)

*Out of bounds/lost ball*

I think it's the out of bounds/lost ball rule that gets broken most often by casual golfers. A lot of people use the same rule that applies to a hazard, where you drop a ball where it went out of bounds and take your penalty. You are really supposed to replay your shot, whether it be on the tee box or in the fairway. If you are not sure it went out of bounds, play a provisional.


----------

